# Cotton Lake?



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Yall recon this rain has cotton lake messed up? I drove by wednesday and water was still in the banks. I think I may have to go drown some worms tomorrow.


----------



## Shellcracker78 (Jan 21, 2015)

I went yesterday and the water was mostly in the banks but it was out of the banks in a few places.


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it safe to leave your truck & trailer at Cotton Lake ?.....Thanks


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Buddy 47 said:


> Is it safe to leave your truck & trailer at Cotton Lake ?.....Thanks


It was when I was still working. I tried to make a pass thru there at least twice per shift. I dont know if any of the new guys working up there do that now. BTW, Im going tomorrow around 10am if anybody else is gonna be there.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I leave my vehicles there regularly, the law man makes frequent visits.


----------

